# Any help with these color glass bottles?



## trangert418 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have 4 bottles that are similar to the one pictured. I can't find ANYTHING about these bottles. Any help with what they were used for and do they have any value at all? The bottoms are marked S.A.R. 1981


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 26, 2010)

Trangert..welcome to the Forum !!


 You mean DAR don't you...Daughters of The American Revolution  ?
  If so...they are recent vintage commemorative type bottles/flasks made primarily for gift shops.

 Seems they do have SAR on the base...oops....SONS OF the American Revolution.[]

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/Oct2004/october_2004_questions__ask_digg.htm

_Hi there, recently my Mother has come to live with me, and is an avid collector of glass. WE have unpacked over 2000 pieces of Cobalt depression glass, and in these boxes, I have found 4 Sons of the American Revolution 1981 bottles. Each are a different color, blue- violin shaped and has the words "MASS 1V Reg" and a male face on it like a intaglio carving. The second is a dark, bottle green- with "NC 2nd Reg" and an intaglio of a man with a rifle. The third is a smoky topaz color with just the word "2 RI" and a man's intaglio face. The last is amber colored with "2nd Regiment Connecticut" a mans profile with a fancy helment with plume- with a banner under it that says.." Light Dragoons". All are marked on the back with the S.A.R. eagle, and on each bottle bottom is S.A.R. a copyright mark, and 1981. Can you tell me about these little bottles? I know they cant be worth much, they are just interesting._


----------



## trangert418 (Sep 26, 2010)

OK, so DAR bottles were gift shop bottles. So the SAR bottles are the same then I suppose?Also, on another board I was told these bottles appear to be originally clear glass and they have been stained. Does that sound right to you and how can you tell colored glass from stained glass? One of the bottles is not uniformly colored so maybe it was a bad staining job? See pic below.....


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 28, 2010)

Hard for me to tell from your pix and there isn't any info available about whether they were, other than what you noted.
 Look at the base and it may be easy to tell if they are indeed clear. Otherwise, take a sharp object and see if you can scratch the color off (inside & out)...do it in a not so obvious place. I think Imperial Glass Co made these and they made other "colored" glass as well, meant to mimic carnival glass, but eventually the color would come off.


----------



## wadeh123 (Dec 24, 2016)

i found an old magazine in some of my grandfather in laws stuff he has a whole set of these bottles also.


----------

